# Insulating batt for flue baffle (Regency)



## ~smokey~ (Oct 22, 2013)

I was wondering about the purpose and importance of the insulating batt placed on top of the flue baffle and held down with weights on my Regency medium R3/R9 woodstove.

       I just bought this stove which is a 1988 model so I'm not surprised to find the batt missing, but I also couldn't find any
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  hold down weights when I cleaned the stove, maby it never had the batt installed ?  I've also read in the Regency instruction manual the use of a liner brick on top of the flue baffle so I'm not sure which should be used on this stove, any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------

